# field blinds



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I hunt 95% of the time in short green grass fields and trying to hide is tuff what lay out field blind is the easyest to hide with no cover?is the avery power hunter anygood. after the a$$ kicking they gave me this mornin I need to invest in 1 bad


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Final Approach Pro Guide-300 to 330.00
Avery Migrator-250 to 280.00
Avery Finisher 230 to 250.00
All good in shadow grass. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I hunt out of some alphalfa fields a few times a year (especially early season) and it is tough hiding no matter what you do.... A lower profile blind like the X'Lander may work for you (my next blind for sure).

I tried the green whoopgrasss with my finisher had great luck, only down side is that its hard to match green on green (especially in aug-sept when it doesnt rain much). dumb birds??. Also, depending on how much pressure your birds are recieving, I would even try the goose chair, yes the goose chair...But from what I have witnessed it works best with non pressured birds..

IN my opinioin I would get the xlander and some matching whoopgrass (homemade or purchased).. At least there will be no people movement in the spread, and you will be concealed..

keep it reeel
madison


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks for the info.The only time i get to hunt corn here is a few weeks at the end of sept the rest is late alfelfa are season split so it can last longer it doesn't close till march 10 will that whoop grass blend in good then i've never seen it


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ONe of the problems with hunting green fields is getting the greens to match. thats why I suggested purchasing or making your own whoopgrass.. What we have done in the past is go to a local craft store and buy raffi in 4ft. lengths, buy a tupperware tub and some of the RIT dye and try to color match your field.. IT doesn't take long once you get going....

madison


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

bc hunter Madison has it correct. The ex-lander is a very low profile blind. The geese are starting to pick out field blinds. The lower the profile the better. The ex-lander is adjustable. I carry a hedge clipper in my trailer. If I hunt a green field I cut green grass from the ditch area and dress my blinds with that. It will not be exactly the same color but it will be as close as you will get. If your scouting and you find geese in green fields scout for some usable grass at the same time. cut in the morning with a clipper it only takes a few minutes. good luck


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone know if you can fit a dog in an xlander?Or are they to small


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

I've had my dog inbetween my knees in my x-lander, but a big dog would be tough to hide with a large man. If anyone's interested in an x-lander for around $230, or trade for bigfoots, pm me. I've got one in the classified adds.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Guys,

I am 6'5" and 250, I would assume a X-lander would be a little tight? Or not. Any other smaller blinds I should avoid? Thanks.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Floyd-

I have the same problem, I think I over prepared for the winter and now that means I have to hit the gym even harder, starting right now! "the basketball court in the summer gots girls there"

Anyways, if your wearing bulky winter clothes it will be a tight fit. I was going to use MAvericks this winter to try it out, I took a look inside and said "I'll stay in my blind for this hunt"

But for earlier in the season when your not wearing lighter clothes, you should be just fine. Best thing is to go look at them..

keepin it reel
madison


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Gooseview has come out with a low-profile blind for this next season. I just saw it for the first time on Friday. It is low profile and folds up to around 42"x 24"x 6". The retail price is going to be $229. I was really impressed when I saw it and get into it. Rory is still able to get in with me and lay between my legs. The sides are shock corded as well. This is one great looking blind. Gooseview is sending me one as soon as they get their first production out.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Doug!

If that new blind is called the Gooseview xterminator or something like that, Bryan sent me a picture of it and it looks awesome. I wouldn't mind trying one out myself..

I even liked the blind you were using last sept.. Rory sat in there with you and being low profile was what impressed me the most.

madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a pic of their new blind: I'm a big fan of lower profile blinds myself, and a lot of the guys in our group are moving to these types of blinds.










Gooseview also offers a blind cover in green, and is really good for green fields (I don't think the picture does it justice for the shade of green). If you take the cover and stuff it with some natural vegatation I think it would offer the best cover for your situation. I'll see if there will be one available for their new blind.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Green covers are not available yet, but I am sure it will not be long.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone try the baby stealth or the regular stealth? :-?


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

bchunter who makes or sells these blinds.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Bryan chrono makes them i don't know where in the u.s you can get them but in canada you can buy them at wholesale sports russellsports and the canadian camo company.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The X-terminator is now available in the store.

Check it out:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/80


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Chris do you have anty problems shipping them to canada


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problems shipping to Canada.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Question, are those X-terminators lids spring loaded or are they like the X-lander?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

They come spring loaded, put can be unhooked if you like. The sides fold down lower than what any other blind does. There is quite a bit of room so the sides don't go flying up when the birds are coming up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think a good spring testing is in order on one.

What do you think Doug?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I was gonna get the x-landr, but the x-terminator sounds like it might be a little roomier and i like that it has room for the dog at the end. If you guys get to test drive one this spring let us know what you think.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris, we'll give them a run for their money!! If they are anything like the Destroyers they'll be awesome!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got an Xterminator on the way well in time for the first spring outing.

Time to get it dirty. 

They're being manufactured in SD. It's refreshing to hear that they'll keep all of their manufacturing in the US and won't change.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Doug give me a blind.....I'll see if it is Tyler proof. :wink:


----------

